# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  لعبة بين الأعضاء راااائعة .......  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الفقيره الى الله

السلام عليكم  
هذه  لعبه رائعة تضع  كلمه من غير  نقط وبآخر حرف من كلمتك يبدأ به الذي يليك  
اعتقد فهمتوا اللعبه صح سأبدأ انا 
(ســـــــكــــــــــــــــر)   :Wink Smile:  
هيا فكروا....   :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## eto2

رمل

----------


## أسد 2000

لوح  ( من الخشب )

----------


## hatem elsherief

حرص

----------


## سمسم

*صبر*

----------


## محمدسالمان

رياح 
اللى بعدى  
ح

----------


## ابو علي2010

> *صبر*

  

> رياح 
> اللى بعدى  
> ح

 لالالالالا
اخطأت يابو سالمان
رياح فيها نقاط الياء
انا جبت كلمه
رمح
اللي بعدي الان يبدأ بحرف الحاء وبدون نقاط

----------


## ساري الليل

> لالالالالا
> اخطأت يابو سالمان
> رياح فيها نقاط الياء
> انا جبت كلمه
> رمح
> اللي بعدي الان يبدأ بحرف الحاء وبدون نقاط

 
حمص 
الى بعدي بحرف 
ص

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*صامد*

----------


## ساري الليل

دسم

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*محمد*

----------


## محمدسالمان

> لالالالالا
> اخطأت يابو سالمان
> رياح فيها نقاط الياء
> انا جبت كلمه
> رمح
> اللي بعدي الان يبدأ بحرف الحاء وبدون نقاط

 معاك حق اخى  
شكراا على التنيه

----------


## محمدسالمان

> *محمد*

  *
دم*

----------


## ساري الليل

مدد

----------


## ronaldo_909

دسم

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*مراسم*

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*محام*

----------


## شذى22

*محمد*

----------


## احمد سامى

*مساعد*

----------


## سمسم

*درس*

----------


## محمدسالمان

*سلام*

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

*مرح*

----------


## tohami

حمار

----------


## مصطفى شوكت

رمح

----------


## احمد سامى

*حسم*

----------


## سمسم

*محمود*

----------

